# buyers demand a security deposit before placing a bulk order?



## ancoim (Jun 2, 2009)

a swiss buyer wants security deposit to place bulk t-shirt orders, Need to verify his credibility.. Where? & How?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds like it is the old email scam thats been going around for some time.
Can you give more details? John


----------



## ancoim (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Uncle John for the reply, a trading company from Swiss needs to sign an agreement along with 4000$ for them to place their orders with us. They say its because of bad experience they had from the suppliers.


----------



## brianmot (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: buyer demands*

a buyer wants a deposit? or the t-shirt seller wants a security deposit?

In my experience, the buyer pays a 50% down payment and the last 50% when they receive the shirts. Its always risky doing business with a company over seas so its very important to work with a reliable known company. good luck.


----------



## ancoim (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Have you asked yourself "How did they find me?" Company's that want to buy from you don't ask for a deposit, In some cases they may require a performance bond but not cash up front. I would be very cautious as It dosn't sound on the up and up. My opinion. John


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Uncle John said:


> Have you asked yourself "How did they find me?" Company's that want to buy from you don't ask for a deposit, In some cases they may require a performance bond but not cash up front. I would be very cautious as It dosn't sound on the up and up. My opinion. John


Amen to that.
There are a lot of printers in Switzerland,Italy,Germany,France just a stone throw away from them so why from the US.
It is usually the seller that asks for a guarantee from the buyer and not the other way around.
As a first time seller to this company I would ask them to open up an irrevocable letter of credit in your favour through an accredited Swiss bank.
This is the normal way that foreign business is done.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

ancoim said:


> a swiss buyer wants security deposit to place bulk t-shirt orders, Need to verify his credibility.. Where? & How?


 
This is a SCAM!!!

DO NOT PROCEED!!!


----------

